

Ask HN: how do you split up an iphone app between 3 people? - jmtame

greetings!  so we've been working on separate stuff, but now it seems like a good idea to converge on the iphone app, since it's our bottleneck right now.<p>my question is for anyone who has worked on an iphone application with 1 or more friends: how do you split the tasks up and divide the work between people?
======
ScottWhigham
I think that some kind of source code management (SCM) tool is the first step.
Subversion, Git, whatever - pick something and go with it. After that, a
project mgmt tracking tool of some kind. You can start small (text files) in
the beginning and grow into bigger tools that feature bug tracking, feature
requests, support, etc.

Good luck!

~~~
jmtame
was hoping for something a bit more specific (we already use github to synch
our code), but appreciate the comments.

------
ibsulon
There are many possible answers depending on the type of application. How
difficult is the view? That can be one person, or a very small piece
depending. In some types of games, AI can be enough for one person. Business
logic or the model, depending on the application, can be two thirds of the
work. Further, programmers vary on productivity.

My suggestion would be to put out a preliminary design then split it into
rough time estimates. Then, everyone pick a task and start working. As you go,
you'll get a better idea on what takes the most time and adjust accordingly.

